# Pollywog CalciGrubs



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,
Just had a look at these on the website but doesn't say anything about delivery.
Can anyone who's bought some tell me how much it is?
And are they the cattapillar looking things you sometimes get in with cricks etc?
Cheers


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

On the Pollywog Livefoods
Site it use to be free shipping, if you sign up to the site you can see the shipping price before you go an order


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have no idea what CalciGrubs are, they are weird looking things lol I bought some for my leos but they didnt last long, turned in to weird black flying things... I think I should have kept them in the fridge lol


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

lol thanks, will have to sign up and see


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes as KJ said shipping is included in the price if you buy from www.calcigrubs.co.uk


No they are not the "cattapillars" you find in the cricket tubs, CalciGrubs are the larvae of the Black Soldier Fly. Yes technically that makes them maggots but they are raised on a specially prepared diet and raised in lab conditions so are safe for use as a feeder.



> I think I should have kept them in the fridge lol


No, they they don't need putting in the fridge, they last longest stored at a cool room temperature in the pot they are supplied in. The 3 smaller sizes have a longer shelf life than the large due to the large being further along in their life cycle so if it's shelf life you need go for regular rather than large.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeh and use the black ones first because those ones are about to pupate


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I think I will pick some more up at Doncaster (I presume you will be selling them again?) and have another go!! I dont know what size I bought last time..


----------



## playwithmatches (Jun 29, 2008)

pollywog said:


> CalciGrubs are the larvae of the Black Soldier Fly.



I found this out the hard way the other day, one had managed to hide under my geckos carpet, I had the shock of my life seeing a fly in her vivarium! I quickly googled it to find out what it was. I heard they don't do any damage though, is this right?

My beardie however absolutely loves calcigrubs.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> I heard they don't do any damage though, is this right?


Yes that's right, Black Soldier Flies are not like normal house flies, they have no mouth parts so don't eat or bite or anything like that, they are also very slow movers so easy to catch if they escape.


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

Are they as high in calcium when they turn to flies?
My anoles love their flies!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

The flies have never been tested for their calcium content, most of the calcium stored up by the grub is used in papating so they will have less calcium than the large grubs would but they do make a good feeder I use them often myself.


----------

